
Show HN: Officehours - karjaluoto
http://officehours.io/advisors
======
27182818284
This looks like a neat idea. I like it and look forward to trying it out.

~~~
karjaluoto
Thanks—let me know if you run into any problems with it. (I know there are
plenty for us to address, but sometimes things sneak past us.)

------
BorisMelnik
Great service, great idea just signed up hoping to get some action :)

~~~
karjaluoto
Awesome—thanks for joining!

We’re still early in our development, so you might run into a few bugs. If you
do, you can let me know directly (karj@smashlab.com), or by using the Intercom
link in the bottom left corner.

We have a long list of issues to address, and things to improve. That said,
we’ve already fixed a lot in the first couple of months of testing.

Another note: traffic is still pretty low on the site, as we’re so new. I’m
working on fixing this, by starting to promote the service a little. That
said, in the interim, it’s good to promote your sessions actively, as that’s
where you’ll likely receive the most interest.

I wrote more about this, here: [http://blog.officehours.io/how-to-promote-
your-officehours/](http://blog.officehours.io/how-to-promote-your-
officehours/)

~~~
atmosx
First and foremost: Good luck at your new (ad)venture! I wish you
wholeheartedly success and prosperity!

Out of pure cat-level curiosity, is there a business model behind this idea?

~~~
karjaluoto
Thanks! We’re sure excited about this one.

There are only two of us, and we’re bootstrapped, so we don’t need a whole lot
of money. This is good, as it allows us some freedom to just build the service
and concentrate on making it good.

That said, we think there are a few ways to make monkey from it.

The very first is to start selling job postings. These can be segmented by
category. Plus, the same recruiters can use Officehours to do preliminary
interviews, or talk about the opportunity, with prospective candidates.

After that, we’ll start to build out a batch of other added features that will
be sold as premium services.

But, for now, I think we just need to concentrate on making sure that sessions
are as successful as possible.

~~~
atmosx
Good, sounds like a solid plan! Good luck and stay strong! :-)

~~~
karjaluoto
Thanks—we have a long way to go!

